# Just been diagnosed..



## Jaxx01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

Im completely new here...and Im wondering if you can help.

I had a GTT on thursday and got the results today.

My fasting sugar level?? was 8.4 and after the glucose drink it was 15.3!

Midwife said the fasting result was quite high as it is 

Ive been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes.

Do these figures seem quite high?? She said there may be a possibility witht hese figures that I may have had some form before??

I was literally told 'Yes you have diabetes, figures are high...you will be booked in to see Diabetic Nurse at the clinic this friday sooo...im sat here, worried, a little bit overwhelmed and scared I guess and I just need some advice as to what this could mean for me and my baby 

Im 29 weeks.... x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Jaxx, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Diagnosis is normally made with a fasting level above 7 and a GTT result above 11 so you do fall into both categories. It is possible to be much higher though, so try not to be too alarmed, plus the hormone levels you are currently experiencing due to the pregnancy will probably be affecting your blood sugar levels too.

You will be encouraged to hear that we have many members who have had successful pregnancies despite the diabetes, and  hopefully when you see the Diabetic Nurse she/he will be able to offer you good advice on how to manage things. Have you been given any medication? You will be given more comprehensive advice on Friday I am sure, but for now I would say to keep sugary and white flour products at a minimum and go for things like seeded granary bread and wholewheat pasta instead in order to help your blood sugar levels remain stable.


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt reply 

No not been given any medication or any info lol ... so feel a bit lost really...

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Jaxx01 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply
> 
> No not been given any medication or any info lol ... so feel a bit lost really...
> 
> xxx



That's understandable. Diabetes can be a very complex condition and there is a lot to learn, so it can be easy to become overwhelmed with information at the start. You might find it useful to read some of the links in our Useful links thread, particularly Maggie Davey's letter to newly diagnosed Type 2s, so you can get a good idea of what it all entails. It might also give you some ideas for questions to ask the nurse on Friday - and of course you are free to ask us too so you are better prepared for your appointment


----------



## Mark T (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jaxx


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Jaxx. Welcome.

Hopefully, you'll be able to pick your way through the info available and find out what it actually means for you and your bump.

There's lots of mums and mums to be who can advise you.

Rob


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Jaxx and welcome to the forums. I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis but hopefully you will get your head around it with our help. There are a lot of mums on here who have been where you are now so I'm sure they will be able to advise you. Take care and good luck with the baby. XXXXX


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Jaxx, Welcome but sorry you have to join us! Congratulations on the pregnancy btw.

Please try not to worry, as Northerner said, try to cut down on sugary foods, switch to wholemeal / seeded bread and pasta, the rest of the advice you should be given is to stick to a healthy diet, plenty of fresh vegetables and some fruit. 

Hopefully the nurse will give you some more information soon. As for your levels, yes, they are high but could be a lot worse, my fasting level was 17 when I was diagnosed and my non fasting was off the scale! As you can see, lots of our members have had successful pregnancies, you should get plenty of support from your team, and don't be afraid to go along to your appointment with a list of questions.


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, so I got a call fromt he diabetic nurse this morning saying that she'd only just got my results but because they were high she thinks I had pre existing Type 2.

So...she wanted to see me urgently today to go get some metformin (sp)???

When I arrived, I hadnt ad lunch so only had breakfast at 9.30 and this was about 2 o clock...she did my blood sugar on one of those little machine and it came back at 6. So far so good! So, she said we wont start the metformin just yet, just to record for a few days see what we get.

Well, I went home and had a granary bread sandwich and a triangle of spready cheese and a diet coke. After two hours my reading was 11.3 

She said should be around 4-7.

So thats quite high isnt it...is that something you would normally expect from what Im eating?? Obviously because Im new I havent got a clue iabout choices etc till Ive sat and read through the literature she gave me.

Sorry I wont bore you with every single one of my meal choices lol but I just thought 11.3 is quite high for a granary sandwich!!! lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

What did you have in the sandwich? It is a little on the high side but not unusually so given that you have just been diagnosed and you are pregnant. The 4-7 range is what you would hope to be before eating, so you could expect a rise higher than this after eating (ideally, you'd want it to stay below 8.5) People can have varying tolerances for bread and some find they have to give it up altogether. One of the best kinds of bread that suits a lot of people is Burgen Soya and Linseed bread - most supermarkets stock it so it might be worth giving it a go. Normally, granary bread is recommended, but I have found that different ones can have different effects - eventually you learn through experience which is most suited to you.


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for taking the time to reply, I really appreciate it!

I had a light laughing cow cheese triangle in it maybe not the best choice but its all I had at the time!

I guess its going to be a case of trial and error seeing what reacts with me or not...was just interested as to whether that was actually quite high x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

Jaxx01 said:


> Hey thanks for taking the time to reply, I really appreciate it!
> 
> I had a light laughing cow cheese triangle in it maybe not the best choice but its all I had at the time!
> 
> I guess its going to be a case of trial and error seeing what reacts with me or not...was just interested as to whether that was actually quite high x



Your sandwich sounds fine. Perhaps surprisingly a fattier cheese might have slowed the rise in BG levels as fat slows the digestion of food. You do have to be patient and try not to be too alarmed if you get the occasional double-figure numbers. There are many, many factors involved in determining what your blood sugar levels will be at any particular time, so it can take a while to build up a clear picture and explanation fr the readings you get. Stress, time of day, hormones, whether you have exercised, whether you are feeling hot or cold can all have some influence, although of course the actual food you eat is the main factor. The thing to do is to not trust just one reading, but to repeat the meal and see what happens next time


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 22, 2011)

So I rang the nurse this morning as my fasting level was 8.5 and she had me in straightaway 

I am now on insulin twice a day..Im on humalog Mix25?? Anyone else on this?? Does it have many side effects? x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Jaxx01 said:


> So I rang the nurse this morning as my fasting level was 8.5 and she had me in straightaway
> 
> I am now on insulin twice a day..Im on humalog Mix25?? Anyone else on this?? Does it have many side effects? x



I don't have any personal experience of mixed insulins, but the most likely side-effect is that your blood sugars may occasionally drop low so have some jelly babies handy in case you need to boost your levels quickly (hopefully the nurse explained this to you.) Good luck, hope it helps and doesn't cause you any problems


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah she said about the jelly babies  her personal fave out of the list she gave me of stuff to have 

Another quick and prob most stupid question but Ive never had a hypo before, it says you will most prob get warning but what does that mean?? I am single with a 3 year old at home and am worried ...x


----------



## Copepod (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Jaxx

Here's a link to a webpage which lists symptoms of hypoglycaemia http://www.webmd.boots.com/diabetes/guide/diabetes-hypoglycaemia

Symptoms do vary between people, and may change over time, but basically, if you don't feel quite right, then check your blood sugar level and eat something suagry - jelly babies are ideal, as you've been advised, and it's best to have stashes around the house so that you don't have to go to another room or use the stairs. Once you know what hypoglycaemia feels like, you can eat without testing. In early days on insulin, you may feel hypoglycaemic when your blood sugar is actually normal, because you body has got used to higher than normal levels. Good luck with keeping the jelly babies out of 3 year old's reach 

By the way, bimodal insulin, such as Humalog Mix25, is relatively inflexible, as once you're injected, you're commited to eating a certain amount of carbohydrate in the next 2 meals - many people find MDI (multi daily insulin) / basal bolus regime of 1 or 2 long acting injections and 1 short acting injection with each meal far more flexible.


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jaxx, I started out on Mix25, it is rather unflexible, but because your sugar levels are not too bad, it makes sense to try this first rather than going for the MDI method (less needles involved!). If you have a steady routine it should work ok. If you find it is restricting your life, talk to your nurse about MDI or basal/ bolus regime. 

Hypos might happen if you have not eaten as much as normal, if you do more exercise or take too much insulin, you should have warning symptoms such as shaking, sweating or dizziness, sometimes it makes me feel sick. If you feel unwell, test and then eat some jelly babies if your levels are below 4. Hopefully your nurse will increase your doses slowly so that you avoid hypos.


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 22, 2011)

Natalie Ive noticed that you're type 1?? Is this normally given to type 1s then?? I think they are totally unsure what I have until Im not pregnant anymore it would be hard to tell!

They didnt mention anything about having a certain amount of carbs??

I have to ring my levels through on monday x


----------



## trophywench (Sep 22, 2011)

Jaxx

It's quite complicated.  For Type 2's you might have the insulin you have, as directed and just eat normally and be fine.  For definite Type 1's the whole shebang is different.  Dunno if Natalie was actually preg when diagnosed? - if not, her experience would have been different.  Many ladies get GD and are on insulin for the rest of their term, but find after the birth they ain't diabetic any more.  Some don't and have it from there on in but may not need insulin, except when they are pregnant again.  It is however a life long marker for T2 and they should then check you for it annually, without fail.

And then with preg hormones, BG control is something else entirely whether you are T1, T2 or anything else and many normal rules of D fail to apply.

Finally you are you and the first thing to know about D is that each one of us is different although a lot of us have similar experiences, no two of em are the same.  Your nurse is just trying to find the right treatment for you just now, so don't get sidetracked by anyone saying why aren't you on this or that, because it might not be right for you just now.

All you can do, is 'suck it and see' - everyone here will try and help, but remember! - that diabetes nurse at your hospital is only a phone call away.  Never be scared to ring her - and ask her the same questions you ask here if you want.  Also you will probably get extra scans and stuff - which is nice cos you get to 'see' junior more frequently than the next woman - which is great!

Don't panic!


----------



## Jaxx01 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies 

I really appreciate them..

I can see you've sensed the panic in my messages lol...it's just so overwhelming and complicated lol

 xx


----------



## ilovekandi (Sep 27, 2011)

*hey chick x*



Jaxx01 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies
> 
> I really appreciate them..
> 
> ...



Hey Jaxx01,

I have a feeling i know u 

Everyone heres an amazing person and i have now had the pleasure of meeting quite a few since joining 4 yrs ago (at regular and annual drinks/meet ups) i think we all at some point have sent that panic message, i did...and they all rallied around and welcomed me, comforted me and told me that all diabetics are different, which is the best advice, rather then trying to compare u to their condition. I now have been able to pass on what these guys have all taught me to other newbies. 

I was on Novomix 30, it's mostly long acting insulin, but yes keep haribos with u incase. Look at it as training insulin, once u get used to being on Mix 25 and the injecting and taking ur Blood sugar and counting carbs,  they will prob give u the 2 insulins, novorapid (fast acting for food) and lantus (nightime long acting). 

The first couple of weeks/months are goin be a mine field of stuff,... but take it day by day, theres so much info on here and people that have gone through similar, if not the same stuff, it will all start to make sense and it will be less scary.

Your D will become clearer as time goes on, your diabetic team are just trying to find what suits u, even if it does sound a tad confusing with T1, T2 and lots of other types out there, i guess the main concern is baby, but it totally sounds like they are hot on it. 

Fear is the unknown and you've started out by grabbing the bull by the horns, you'll b an expert b4 u know it.

I sense you're a savvy wee lass lolol  

Keep us posted with whats goin on, i know u don't want to bore us, but it's cool  

sorry for essay 
xxx


----------

